# US Net radio: "Q&A: Canada’s role in the war in Afghanistan"



## MarkOttawa (2 Mar 2009)

Three Canadians of some stature will be on the radio, netwise that is (US National Public Radio--Tuesday, March 3 at 7:30 p.m. EST):
http://worldfocus.org/blog/2009/02/27/qa-canadas-role-in-the-war-in-afghanistan/4230/



> Canadian troops have served alongside Americans and others in Afghanistan for years, with 2,700 currently posted primarily in Kandahar.
> 
> But while some in the U.S. have labeled the war in Afghanistan “the right war,” the conflict has been a source of strong debate in Canada, amid concerns that Canada has abandoned a more traditional peacekeeping role. The combat Afghanistan represents the most intense fighting Canadian forces have seen in decades, since the country fought in Korea.
> 
> ...



One can link to the broadcast here:
http://www.blogtalkradio.com/Worldfocus

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## MarkOttawa (4 Mar 2009)

Here's the page to listen to the webcast, 
http://worldfocus.org/blog/2009/03/03/tune-in-online-radio-show-on-canadas-role-in-afghanistan/4278/

and here's Mr Glavin's own post on how the program went:
http://transmontanus.blogspot.com/2009/03/american-q-canadas-role-in-war-in.html

Mark
Ottawa


----------

